# Draw on



## camelia81

Bună ziua,

Ce înseamna "draw on" din fraza de mai jos:
"Proof of Concept Grants are therefore on offer only to Principal Investigators whose proposals draw substantially on their ERC funded research."

Mulţumesc.


----------



## arcticm

Draw on = to use or exploit ( a source, a fund, etc).
http://www.wordreference.com/definition/draw on
Aşadar, "ale căror propuneri valorifică/se bazează pe cercetarea..."


----------



## farscape

se bazează în esenţă pe / derivă în esenţă din cercetarea finanţată de ERC...

Later,
.


----------



## alicip

Bună seara. După părerea dvs cum s-ar putea traduce verbul "to draw on" în acest context:
"The study* draws on *the works of X and Y and their respective proposals."
My try:
"Studiul *se **bazează pe* lucrările lui X şi ale lui Y şi pe respectivele propuneri ale acestora."
Ar fi corect să spunem:
"Studiul *trage **inspiraţie din/se inspiră din *lucrările lui X şi ale lui Y şi din respectivele propuneri ale acestora."
Mulţumesc.


----------

